# HO Train Crossing



## Chewy (May 3, 2006)

Hi all,

I am impressed by the quality advice that is available on this forum and it has saved me a lot of research time. 

I am trying to design a layout area that is about 4' x 9' and it looks like the "International Super Challenge" appears to be a great choice. I have many found memories of 30+ years ago and it looks like the technology has been improved by quite a bit. This is also a chance to introduce the hobby to my daughters. One of my other hobbies is model railroading and I plan on setting up the racetrack and railroad together. Many years ago there was a special type of track that had an HO scale train track crossing the race track. Does anyone know if there such a track now and if so is there anyway to setup 2 of them to cross a 4-lane race track?

Thanks in advance!

--Chewy


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

they were made by a few different manufacturers. I have a few tyco crossovers if your interested gimme a yell. we had a 4 lane setup, had to do a little cutting and soldering jumper wires, but it wasn't that difficult.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

It would be easier to just make one a bridge....


----------



## Chewy (May 3, 2006)

I might be interested in those. Do I need some type of adapter to use them with an AMX track?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Why not just make you own crossing?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Chewy (May 3, 2006)

I'm not sure that I know where to begin with that, but if you have instructions that would be a start.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Ask and you shall receive......I've made several in this fashion, with a little modeling skills, it's really pretty simple.

*SUPPLIES*

HO train “re-railer” (auto crossing) from your local hobby/train shop.
9” straight track from desired manufacture
Hack saw w/ fine tooth blade
Two part Epoxy glue
Small insulated wire
Wax paper
Solder gun
Pencil
Combination Square/ruler
Pliers
Dremel tool is handy, but not necessary


*5 STEP PROCESS*

1) Draw a line with the pencil across the middle of the 9” straight using the combination square, this helps keep it nice and square. Allowing for the width of the crossing (Read step 3 first), measure an equal distance on either side of the line (approx. 1”) and mark again.

2) Cut along the two secondary lines through the slot track, rails etc. creating three pieces, two halves of which are equal in length.

3) Now measure the thickness of the track against the tapered edges of the crossing leaving just the slot rails above the crossing and mark them with the pencil so you know where to cut (This should be very close to the train rails). Remove the areas from the crossing creating a “notch” or three sided square in the crossing area. Repeat on the other side, keeping the guide slots in alignment.

4) Flip all items over, on the wax paper and epoxy all pieces in place. (Pieces of scrap plastic/track help to reinforce this joint) Let Dry. Now grind or cut a small area from the under side of the slot rails and solder the small wires from one side of the slot rails to the other (Under the train track) guaranteeing an electrical connection.

5) Now mark the area where the guide pin passes through the train rail and crossing center section. Using the pliers remove the train rails. Carefully cut the train rail (creating three pieces) and cut a slot through the center section of the crossing (Dremel tool works very nice for this) then reinsert and glue train rails back into place. (Soldering a wire between the three pieces of train rail, one to the other helps guarantee electrical conductivity)



--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

It just seems like every time the shoes hit that spot. bam excessive wear 


Bridge - no scrapey scrapey every time the cars cross...


----------



## Chewy (May 3, 2006)

SCJ,

Wow, that's great! Thanks for your great instructions.


----------



## johnny.5 (May 15, 2006)

Chewy;
I am also getting back into my RR and Slot hobbies after 30+ years of absence. I have Aurora clasic Model Motoring & Tomy AFX, (both seperate, AFX for raceing Highway, and MM for city streets) Atlas for Model Railroading.
ebay has themon occasion, and they seem to vary in price. There is one now going for $66.00, but I've seen them more often in the $20 to $30 range. You can get Aurora MM to AFX adapters quite easily, I think I have seen them in the local hobby shops. A company called Model Motoring has bought up a lot of Aurora's rights and molds etc. and is produceing under the MM name. They have on their web site that they are going to make the RR crossing again. I think if it were me, I would put the RR track together an jog the slot track like a Y to make it work for 4 lanes.That one peice of track was the most fun when I was a kid.
Good Luck, John

on ebay now: http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-T-Jet-Lock-Joiner-Rail-Road-Crossing-Track-NOS_W0QQitemZ6057159642QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Model Motoring Site: http://www.modelmho.com/

My Site: http://www.railimages.com/gallery/johnwilliams

I'm just starting and have a long way to go!


----------



## Chewy (May 3, 2006)

Johnny.5,

Thanks for the link to your work in progress, it has given me some useful ideas and it is nice to see what other people are up to with a combination setup.

Chewy


----------

